
Trump is turning Elon Musk into a crony capitalist - krigath
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/6/14520608/elon-musk-trump-tesla-business-deal-economic-advisory-team
======
applecore
What else is new? Elon Musk's businesses have benefited from billions in
federal and state government subsidies and low-interest loan programs over the
years.

The American taxpayer has been backing Musk since long before the current
president was on the scene.

------
helmett
wasn't musk already to some extent a crony capitalist

